# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  زيدان : أرغب في العودة إلى الكرة ولا أعرف كيف

## mrboch

اعترف أسطورة كرة القدم الفرنسي المعتزل زين الدين زيدان برغبته في العودة لكرة القدم من جديد موضحا في الوقت نفسه أنه لا يعرف الطريقة المناسبة لذلك.

وصرح زيدان خلال حوار مع صحيفة "آس" الأسبانية اليوم الثلاثاء بأنه رفض عروضا متعددة من الولايات المتحدة كي يعود إلى اللعب من جديد ، إلا أنه رفضها لعدم وجود رغبة شخصية لديه لتحقيق المزيد من الإنجازات كلاعب.

وقال زيدان "كان من السهل علي قبول الفكرة ، فالأولاد سيتعلمون لغة أجنبية جديدة ، ولكن لم يكن لدي دافع للعودة من جديد للعب ، قراري بالاعتزال جاء بعد فترة من التفكير وكان صحيحا".

ونفى زيدان أن تكون زيارته الأخيرة لدولة قطر ذات صلة بمفاوضات مع أي من أنديتها ، مؤكدا أنها كانت للمشاركة في افتتاح منشآت رياضية جديدة فقط.

وأكد النجم البالغ من العمر 35 عاما أنه يقوم حاليا بتدريبات منفردة كالجري وممارسة التنس مع أصدقائه بشكل منتظم حتى يحافظ على لياقته بعد التوقف عن اللعب.

وأكد زيدان عدم ندمه على واقعة تعديه على المدافع الإيطالي ماركو ماتيراتسي خلال المباراة النهائية لكأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا ، حيث روى أنه كان في حالة شد عصبي بسبب مرض والدته وقتها ، مضيفا أنه اعتذر لزملائه في المنتخب الفرنسي وللجماهير أيضا.

----------


## الحـوووت

إنشالة يرجع

----------


## mrboch

الحوووت 

مشكووور على المرور 

نتمنى انه يرجع

----------


## الحـوووت

مشكور على الموضوع

----------

